# Best clinic/surgeon for double jaw surgery (EUDental ?The Face Dental? Everm? ...?)



## Odoll

Hello,
Earlier this year, I underwent a first Double Jaw Surgery that left me with an asymmetry and a couple other problems. That's why I'm planning to have a revision surgery this year in Seoul and guys I sure do need your help!

I've seen good reviews about EU, TFD and Everm and I'd like to inquire more about these 3 clinics (or others) in the DJS world. So if any of you guys can share their experience *_or a link to a post where they already did*_ and perhaps a few WARNINGS and things to look out for at clinics you consulted with and ended up NOT choosing, it would mean a lot!

I'm used to googling doctors and looking at their research papers to get an idea on their expertise. But what's curious to me is that, despite their long experience, I haven't come across many research papers written by the surgeons of famous Korean clinics.

I hope it's just a career choice (Korean surgeons choose to have a more field-oriented experience rather than research) and that I can count on your input to help me choose the right one.
This is going to be my second surgery and God help I'm not planning to have a third one!

I'm not looking for another procedure like VLine, or zygoma reduction. Just DJS (SSRO + Lefort 1).
And so far, other than the fact that I'm kind of disappointed in Everm's lack of reactivity that might reflect some kind of reluctance in handling a revision cases (even though they're yet to give me a consultation date), I'm kind of leaning towards TFD.

What clinic would you suggest I have my surgery with?


----------



## Odoll

Update: EverM is out of the equation as they went completely cold and stopped replying on Kakao...


----------



## Jessicala

Tfd has a good reputation and is known as safe


----------



## wishingstar

Where did you have your first two jaw surgery if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## Barabashka

Jessicala said:


> Tfd has a good reputation and is known as safe


Hi Jessica, im planning my zygoma surgery there, how about results? Do u know anything?


----------



## maybebaby1980

TFD is the best in korea


----------



## Barabashka

maybebaby1980 said:


> TFD is the best in korea





maybebaby1980 said:


> TFD is the best in korea


Hi, did u get there anything?


----------



## Odoll

wishingstar said:


> Where did you have your first two jaw surgery if you don’t mind sharing?



Not in Korea



maybebaby1980 said:


> TFD is the best in korea



Can you share with us your experience with TFD? Perhaps the problem you wished to correct, any side effects, how long certain symptoms lasted, any aesthetic compromises you had to make when deciding on the procedure, etc.


----------



## maybebaby1980

Barabashka said:


> Hi, did u get there anything?



I consulted with evem, jum, eu, tfd and chose tfd because of their amazing reviews and the attention to detail of the dr and I am glad I did because I am very happy.

I did two jaw and v line. I asked dr lee for dramatic v line and he gave me what I wanted. I have no nerve damage and my lips are still full.

I am very happy with my 2 jaw and v line results.


----------



## maybebaby1980

Odoll said:


> Not in Korea
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share with us your experience with TFD? Perhaps the problem you wished to correct, any side effects, how long certain symptoms lasted, any aesthetic compromises you had to make when deciding on the procedure, etc.



I went to TFD for double jaw surgery and v line surgery.

other than swelling and discomfort in the first week I've had no side effects.

I am incredibly happy with my experience. I had to decide between EU oral and TFD and I chose tfd and it was the best decision I could have made. He gave me the dramatic results I wanted with no nerve damage.

I will write a proper thread soon


----------



## Barabashka

Happy for u When did u get it?


maybebaby1980 said:


> I went to TFD for double jaw surgery and v line surgery.
> 
> other than swelling and discomfort in the first week I've had no side effects.
> 
> I am incredibly happy with my experience. I had to decide between EU oral and TFD and I chose tfd and it was the best decision I could have made. He gave me the dramatic results I wanted with no nerve damage.
> 
> I will write a proper thread soon


a


maybebaby1980 said:


> I went to TFD for double jaw surgery and v line surgery.
> 
> other than swelling and discomfort in the first week I've had no side effects.
> 
> I am incredibly happy with my experience. I had to decide between EU oral and TFD and I chose tfd and it was the best decision I could have made. He gave me the dramatic results I wanted with no nerve damage.
> 
> I will write a proper thread soon


----------



## gqwiththesteez

Based on before after pics and talking to people, i think Dr. Oh Myung June (Regen) is probably the most skilled. I saw a recent video of some asian russian dude and his results are crazy. I think you can see on their youtube channel.


----------



## maybebaby1980

gqwiththesteez said:


> Based on before after pics and talking to people, i think Dr. Oh Myung June (Regen) is probably the most skilled. I saw a recent video of some asian russian dude and his results are crazy. I think you can see on their youtube channel.



Regen has bad reviews for two jaw. 

They have many sponsored posts on realself if you search on here many people have been botched there due to their use of shadow doctors. 

They usually do sponsor paid reviews to lure people then shadow doctors do the surgery. 

If you want real reviews join kao kao or talk to people who have actually gone to Korea.

I am currently in Korea and the most popular clinics here among locals are TFD, Ever M and EU. TFD is the best one as the doctor pays close attention to bite, airway and nerves. All 3 are very good but TFD is best.


----------



## wishingstar

@maybebaby1980 Thanks for sharing! I am also interested in TFD, EU, and EverM.  I just downloaded Kakao after reading your post!  Which Kakao groups do you recommend joining for plastic surgery discussions?

Also, was it hard finding an orthodontist in your home country to coordinate with TFD on the orthodontic treatment before/after two jaw surgery?


----------



## maybebaby1980

wishingstar said:


> @maybebaby1980 Thanks for sharing! I am also interested in TFD, EU, and EverM.  I just downloaded Kakao after reading your post!  Which Kakao groups do you recommend joining for plastic surgery discussions?
> 
> Also, was it hard finding an orthodontist in your home country to coordinate with TFD on the orthodontic treatment before/after two jaw surgery?



I've pmed you the link to the group chat to discuss two jaw and v line.


----------



## Barabashka

maybebaby1980 said:


> I've pmed you the link to the group chat to discuss two jaw and v line.


Hi, thax for reply, could you pm me as well kakaotalk chats


----------



## marshypeep

Barabashka said:


> Hi, thax for reply, could you pm me as well kakaotalk chats


Seconded for me please


----------



## gqwiththesteez

maybebaby1980 said:


> Regen has bad reviews for two jaw.
> 
> They have many sponsored posts on realself if you search on here many people have been botched there due to their use of shadow doctors.
> 
> They usually do sponsor paid reviews to lure people then shadow doctors do the surgery.
> 
> If you want real reviews join kao kao or talk to people who have actually gone to Korea.
> 
> I am currently in Korea and the most popular clinics here among locals are TFD, Ever M and EU. TFD is the best one as the doctor pays close attention to bite, airway and nerves. All 3 are very good but TFD is best.


Sponsored reviews -- every single plastic surgery clinic offers discounts for patients to use their pics or if they would write a review. I am 100% certain nobody would write a favorable review if they got bad results. Regarding shadow docs, actually i know the exact realself review your talking about. It was for a V-line procedure which I asked Dr. Oh about in person during my jaw reduction consultation (still havent gotten surgery yet). The shadow doctor thing is ridiculous as Regen only has one surgeon for jaw procedures. That same chick posted a shady review about regen on purse forum as well then made another ID and posted talking about getting implants from TFD on both purse forum and real self only to be never heard from again after her alleged day of surgery. Funny how all these negative reviews tend to not have pictures.


----------



## maybebaby1980

gqwiththesteez said:


> Sponsored reviews -- every single plastic surgery clinic offers discounts for patients to use their pics or if they would write a review. I am 100% certain nobody would write a favorable review if they got bad results. Regarding shadow docs, actually i know the exact realself review your talking about. It was for a V-line procedure which I asked Dr. Oh about in person during my jaw reduction consultation (still havent gotten surgery yet). The shadow doctor thing is ridiculous as Regen only has one surgeon for jaw procedures. That same chick posted a shady review about regen on purse forum as well then made another ID and posted talking about getting implants from TFD on both purse forum and real self only to be never heard from again after her alleged day of surgery. Funny how all these negative reviews tend to not have pictures.



The photo which I saw had pictures.....


----------



## Cookie132

Odoll said:


> Hello,
> Earlier this year, I underwent a first Double Jaw Surgery that left me with an asymmetry and a couple other problems. That's why I'm planning to have a revision surgery this year in Seoul and guys I sure do need your help!
> 
> I've seen good reviews about EU, TFD and Everm and I'd like to inquire more about these 3 clinics (or others) in the DJS world. So if any of you guys can share their experience *_or a link to a post where they already did*_ and perhaps a few WARNINGS and things to look out for at clinics you consulted with and ended up NOT choosing, it would mean a lot!
> 
> I'm used to googling doctors and looking at their research papers to get an idea on their expertise. But what's curious to me is that, despite their long experience, I haven't come across many research papers written by the surgeons of famous Korean clinics.
> 
> I hope it's just a career choice (Korean surgeons choose to have a more field-oriented experience rather than research) and that I can count on your input to help me choose the right one.
> This is going to be my second surgery and God help I'm not planning to have a third one!
> 
> I'm not looking for another procedure like VLine, or zygoma reduction. Just DJS (SSRO + Lefort 1).
> And so far, other than the fact that I'm kind of disappointed in Everm's lack of reactivity that might reflect some kind of reluctance in handling a revision cases (even though they're yet to give me a consultation date), I'm kind of leaning towards TFD.
> 
> What clinic would you suggest I have my surgery with?



 EU is the only place I would ever get double jaw surgery. I did facial contouring there (zygoma and vline) with zero complications. I do believe other surgeons might be able to get similar results aesthetically, but my main concern is safety (especially with nerves) and for that, Dr. Kim is the only surgeon I'd consider.

And no, not sponsored and I have zero affiliation with the surgery center...other than the fact that I did get surgery there, lol.


----------



## Odoll

maybebaby1980 said:


> I've pmed you the link to the group chat to discuss two jaw and v line.


Could you share it with me too please?



nathaliefox said:


> Hello @Odoll I can suggest you to download ************ App. I have been in tough situation in searching best PS clinic for me as there's a lot of clinics that is offering same services but I am not really sure if they are really legit because I have read that there's also scammers or illegal clinics coming around. In one of a forum post like this i have read that some girls like us searching for clinic are using this app. And when i visited it I found out that its a platform for Plastic Surgery Clinics and their customers or like us who's interested in having a surgery. You will see there post from different clinics and their surgeries offered with real time reviews from those who have been in that clinic and also you can request for free consultation and quotation.


 Thanks. Will check it out.


----------



## wishingstar

Cookie132 said:


> EU is the only place I would ever get double jaw surgery. I did facial contouring there (zygoma and vline) with zero complications. I do believe other surgeons might be able to get similar results aesthetically, but my main concern is safety (especially with nerves) and for that, Dr. Kim is the only surgeon I'd consider.
> 
> And no, not sponsored and I have zero affiliation with the surgery center...other than the fact that I did get surgery there, lol.


Hey @Cookie132 ! Glad your surgeries were a success! Did you also consider The Face Dental or any others? Curious what you thought of the other facial contouring clinics you consulted with and why you chose EU in the end


----------



## Odoll

Update :
Had a couple pre-consultation phone calls with EU dental to discuss the surgeon's first diagnosis and potential cost of the procedure. Just like TFD, after looking at pictures and ct scans, they confirmed that I needed a double jaw revision surgery (which implies extra risk and cost)
They also suggested a v-line but I am firmly against having this procedure... at least for now, because I feel that's going to bias the result of the double jaw surgery. So I'd like to get that dealt with once and for all, then maybe I'll consider a vline or so for touch-ups.



Cookie132 said:


> EU is the only place I would ever get double jaw surgery. I did facial contouring there (zygoma and vline) with zero complications. I do believe other surgeons might be able to get similar results aesthetically, but my main concern is safety (especially with nerves) and for that, Dr. Kim is the only surgeon I'd consider.
> 
> And no, not sponsored and I have zero affiliation with the surgery center...other than the fact that I did get surgery there, lol.



Thank you for opening up about your experience at EU. Glad everything went smoothly.
Could you tell us how was your followup with the Doctor? How many days did you stay at the clinic? How many time did you meet after the surgery? Did you keep in touch with messages or phone calls?


----------



## Odoll

The impression I have of TFD so far is that they really really pay attention to not damaging the nerves. It's a lil more complicated for revision surgeries but I hope it goes well if I choose them.
Do you guys have any links to double jaw *revision* surgery stories?




gqwiththesteez said:


> Sponsored reviews -- every single plastic surgery clinic offers discounts for patients to use their pics or if they would write a review. I am 100% certain nobody would write a favorable review if they got bad results. Regarding shadow docs, actually i know the exact realself review your talking about. It was for a V-line procedure which I asked Dr. Oh about in person during my jaw reduction consultation (still havent gotten surgery yet). The shadow doctor thing is ridiculous as Regen only has one surgeon for jaw procedures. That same chick posted a shady review about regen on purse forum as well then made another ID and posted talking about getting implants from TFD on both purse forum and real self only to be never heard from again after her alleged day of surgery. Funny how all these negative reviews tend to not have pictures.



Was it really the same girl? I hope at least her surgery with TFD went well, I wonder why she didn't post about the results. You can't use the shadow doctor excuse every time something goes wrong.


----------



## maybebaby1980

Odoll said:


> The impression I have of TFD so far is that they really really pay attention to not damaging the nerves. It's a lil more complicated for revision surgeries but I hope it goes well if I choose them.
> Do you guys have any links to double jaw *revision* surgery stories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it really the same girl? I hope at least her surgery with TFD went well, I wonder why she didn't post about the results. You can't use the shadow doctor excuse every time something goes wrong.



A girl on here did her first two jaw surgery in France and it got botched. She did her revision surgery with Dr Lee in Korea.


----------



## gqwiththesteez

maybebaby1980 said:


> The photo which I saw had pictures.....


Oh, could you please share the link of botched two-jaw review with pictures from realself? I am quite curious myself now


----------



## cute_lil_fiend

Odoll said:


> Update :
> Had a couple pre-consultation phone calls with EU dental to discuss the surgeon's first diagnosis and potential cost of the procedure. Just like TFD, after looking at pictures and ct scans, they confirmed that I needed a double jaw revision surgery (which implies extra risk and cost)
> They also suggested a v-line but I am firmly against having this procedure... at least for now, because I feel that's going to bias the result of the double jaw surgery. So I'd like to get that dealt with once and for all, then maybe I'll consider a vline or so for touch-ups.



Hold up. I'm not understanding your rationale. What exactly do you mean about a v-line "biasing" your double jaw surgery results? Do you prefer doing and recovering from 2 separate osteotomy surgeries? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Odoll

cute_lil_fiend said:


> Hold up. I'm not understanding your rationale. What exactly do you mean about a v-line "biasing" your double jaw surgery results? Do you prefer doing and recovering from 2 separate osteotomy surgeries? I know I wouldn't.



That's if you're absolutely SURE you need a Vline in the first place. In that case, yeah go ahead and have both procedures at the same intervention.
Me, I am positive I didn't need it before. My goal is to make sure that the revision jaw surgery delivers its best results and corrects the problems that the first surgery caused. I don't want it half-a$$ed but not see it right away because the vline would have removed bone to 'camouflage' the jaw surgery's short-comings.
Not everybody has the same conditions and goals....


----------



## Odoll

maybebaby1980 said:


> A girl on here did her first two jaw surgery in France and it got botched. She did her revision surgery with Dr Lee in Korea.


You seem to know a lot about TFD! Can you share a link to this very story please?


----------



## Cookie132

wishingstar said:


> Hey @Cookie132 ! Glad your surgeries were a success! Did you also consider The Face Dental or any others? Curious what you thought of the other facial contouring clinics you consulted with and why you chose EU in the end



Thank you! I did consult with a few other clinics, including TFD, Cooki, and DA. I went with EU because the surgeon was an oral and maxillofacial surgeon, rather than a regular plastic surgeon. I have family members in the medical field that came with me, and they felt going to a specialist was the safest option. I know nerve damage is often a huge issue post facial surgery, so this was important to me. I did consider getting double jaw surgery at the same time, but decided I'd rather just do invisalign because my bite wasn't too extreme of a case.


----------



## Cookie132

Odoll said:


> Update :
> Had a couple pre-consultation phone calls with EU dental to discuss the surgeon's first diagnosis and potential cost of the procedure. Just like TFD, after looking at pictures and ct scans, they confirmed that I needed a double jaw revision surgery (which implies extra risk and cost)
> They also suggested a v-line but I am firmly against having this procedure... at least for now, because I feel that's going to bias the result of the double jaw surgery. So I'd like to get that dealt with once and for all, then maybe I'll consider a vline or so for touch-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for opening up about your experience at EU. Glad everything went smoothly.
> Could you tell us how was your followup with the Doctor? How many days did you stay at the clinic? How many time did you meet after the surgery? Did you keep in touch with messages or phone calls?



I stayed overnight at the clinic (for double jaw surgery, I believe you stay two nights.) I met with him a few times after surgery. You see the surgeon for a mouth cleaning, zygoma stitch removal and gum stitch removal at 1 and 2 weeks post op. I also went to the clinic daily for red light therapy. 

I've contacted them a few times on kakao to ask questions, and they always respond promptly. I wouldn't say the Doctor was great with following up, but my post op went very smoothly so it wasn't really necessary. If there was an issue, however, I am positive they'd be available and responsive.


----------



## Odoll

Cookie132 said:


> I stayed overnight at the clinic (for double jaw surgery, I believe you stay two nights.) I met with him a few times after surgery. You see the surgeon for a mouth cleaning, zygoma stitch removal and gum stitch removal at 1 and 2 weeks post op. I also went to the clinic daily for red light therapy.
> 
> I've contacted them a few times on kakao to ask questions, and they always respond promptly. I wouldn't say the Doctor was great with following up, but my post op went very smoothly so it wasn't really necessary. If there was an issue, however, I am positive they'd be available and responsive.


That's great. How long did you go for daily light therapy to deal with the swelling?


----------



## Jessicala

Cookie132 said:


> I stayed overnight at the clinic (for double jaw surgery, I believe you stay two nights.) I met with him a few times after surgery. You see the surgeon for a mouth cleaning, zygoma stitch removal and gum stitch removal at 1 and 2 weeks post op. I also went to the clinic daily for red light therapy.
> 
> I've contacted them a few times on kakao to ask questions, and they always respond promptly. I wouldn't say the Doctor was great with following up, but my post op went very smoothly so it wasn't really necessary. If there was an issue, however, I am positive they'd be available and responsive.


Could you share some results please ? 
Did you ask for dramatic change ?


----------



## gqwiththesteez

gqwiththesteez said:


> Oh, could you please share the link of botched two-jaw review with pictures from realself? I am quite curious myself now





maybebaby1980 said:


> The photo which I saw had pictures.....



Any luck finding?


----------



## Odoll

gqwiththesteez said:


> Oh, could you please share the link of botched two-jaw review with pictures from realself? I am quite curious myself now





Odoll said:


> You seem to know a lot about TFD! Can you share a link to this very story please?



I'm getting the feeling we won't be having any link to these 2 "stories"...
Anyway, as of today, I'm starting to lean towards EU.
Will keep this updated!


----------



## scoChenD09

Odoll said:


> I'm getting the feeling we won't be having any link to these 2 "stories"...
> Anyway, as of today, I'm starting to lean towards EU.
> Will keep this updated!



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reconstructing-botched-jaw-line-with-the-face-dental.999808/

Is this what you guys are looking for?


----------



## maybebaby1980

scoChenD09 said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reconstructing-botched-jaw-line-with-the-face-dental.999808/
> 
> Is this what you guys are looking for?



Thank you soo much for finding it!


----------



## maybebaby1980

Odoll said:


> I'm getting the feeling we won't be having any link to these 2 "stories"...
> Anyway, as of today, I'm starting to lean towards EU.
> Will keep this updated!



She's linked it above.
You seem very interesting.
Go to whichever clinic you like.  No one here is asking you to go anywhere.
All we can do is give OUR own reviews.


----------



## Odoll

maybebaby1980 said:


> She's linked it above.
> You seem very interesting.
> Go to whichever clinic you like.  No one here is asking you to go anywhere.
> All we can do is give OUR own reviews.


No one said you were asking anyone to go anywhere. Thank you for trying to be helpful but you can’t blame me when you haven’t given your own review or when you mention a double jaw revision story (a case that sounds similar to mine) about a girl on here who got botched in France without given a link to that either. So... I have every right to be skeptical.
That said, if you can post the link to a relevant story, I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## Odoll

maybebaby1980 said:


> Thank you soo much for finding it!


 Not a two-jaw review like you said... but thank you @scoChenD09 for finding this


----------



## Jessicala

Odoll said:


> I'm getting the feeling we won't be having any link to these 2 "stories"...
> Anyway, as of today, I'm starting to lean towards EU.
> Will keep this updated!


Keep us Informed about your choice !


----------



## maybebaby1980

Odoll said:


> No one said you were asking anyone to go anywhere. Thank you for trying to be helpful but you can’t blame me when you haven’t given your own review or when you mention a double jaw revision story (a case that sounds similar to mine) about a girl on here who got botched in France without given a link to that either. So... I have every right to be skeptical.
> That said, if you can post the link to a relevant story, I’d really appreciate it.



I did not call it 'double jaw revision' I said he botched two women's jaws which I stand by! He did. They were V - line procedures but they were still botches.

I stand by my reviews. I'm the one who is actually IN korea right now and have been for the last month and actually met all these clinics in person AND met people who have gone to them.

I stay by my statement. EverM. Eu, TFD are the most trustworthy for 2 jaw.  I would not recommend Regen for Two Jaw.  But good luck with your revision though.

If you have a problem with that, move on and stop quoting me.

Good day.


----------



## Odoll

maybebaby1980 said:


> I did not call it 'double jaw revision' I said he botched two women's jaws which I stand by! He did. They were V - line procedures but they were still botches.
> 
> I stand by my reviews. I'm the one who is actually IN korea right now and have been for the last month and actually met all these clinics in person AND met people who have gone to them.
> 
> I stay by my statement. EverM. Eu, TFD are the most trustworthy for 2 jaw.  I would not recommend Regen for Two Jaw.  But good luck with your revision though.
> 
> If you have a problem with that, move on and stop quoting me.
> 
> Good day.



Seems like you've been all over the place for years not months now... Consult all you want with whomever you want. If you haven't gone through and documented a procedure yourself, please don't go around advising people with stories that are either irrelevant, inaccurate, or you can't even back with a link.
And... "He botched"? Who are you even talking about this time?
Yes you did call it 'double jaw revision'..  Here's your very post :


maybebaby1980 said:


> A girl on here did her first two jaw surgery in France and it got botched. She did her revision surgery with Dr Lee in Korea.


... and the one that turned out about a vline


maybebaby1980 said:


> Regen has bad reviews for two jaw.
> 
> They have many sponsored posts on realself if you search on here many people have been botched there due to their use of shadow doctors.
> 
> They usually do sponsor paid reviews to lure people then shadow doctors do the surgery.
> 
> If you want real reviews join kao kao or talk to people who have actually gone to Korea.
> 
> I am currently in Korea and the most popular clinics here among locals are TFD, Ever M and EU. TFD is the best one as the doctor pays close attention to bite, airway and nerves. All 3 are very good but TFD is best.


Anyway, thanks for your input, but at this stage I'd rather hear from other people.


----------



## maybebaby1980

Odoll said:


> Seems like you've been all over the place for years not months now... Consult all you want with whomever you want. If you haven't gone through and documented a procedure yourself, please don't go around advising people with stories that are either irrelevant, inaccurate, or you can't even back with a link.
> And... "He botched"? Who are you even talking about this time?
> Yes you did call it 'double jaw revision'..  Here's your very post :
> 
> ... and the one that turned out about a vline
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your input, but at this stage I'd rather hear from other people.




1. I have had 2 Jaw and you'd know that if you were in our kao kao group but you are not. So I have every authority to talk about it because I've actually had this procedure. DUH. I am currently documenting my two jaw journey. So wrong again hunny. I had my two jaw operation this month and currently recovering.

2. You quoted me about a woman who was botched at regen and now you're mixing it up with another french woman.

I have no interest in speaking to you either hence I told you to stop quoting me ages ago.  Again, stop quoting me.

I don't like speaking with dumb people. You're loud, dumb and wrong. Three bad combos.

Bye now.

Don't catch fleas on your way out.

*updates blocked list*


----------



## Odoll

maybebaby1980 said:


> 1. I have had 2 Jaw and you'd know that if you were in our kao kao group but you are not. So I have every authority to talk about it because I've actually had this procedure. DUH. I am currently documenting my two jaw journey. So wrong again hunny. I had my two jaw operation this month and currently recovering.
> 2. You quoted me about a woman who was botched at regen and now you're mixing it up with another french woman.
> 
> I have no interest in speaking to you either hence I told you to stop quoting me ages ago.  Again, stop quoting me.
> 
> I don't like speaking with dumb people. You're loud, dumb and wrong. Three bad combos.
> 
> Bye now.
> 
> Don't catch fleas on your way out.
> 
> *updates blocked list*


Wow. Dumb. Loud. Wrong? The amount of class you have is on another level! A low one of course.
And you're seriously hurting TFD with your bs. 
Sweetie, I'm not on that kakao group so unlike you I won't speculate on what goes on there. I specifically said "AND DOCUMENTED" because you haven't shared any detail about your experience with us HERE, and it's something you said so yourself LOL.



maybebaby1980 said:


> I went to TFD for double jaw surgery and v line surgery.
> 
> other than swelling and discomfort in the first week I've had no side effects.
> 
> I am incredibly happy with my experience. I had to decide between EU oral and TFD and I chose tfd and it was the best decision I could have made. He gave me the dramatic results I wanted with no nerve damage.
> 
> I will write a proper thread soon



I quoted aaaall the stories you brought up to prove to you that NONE of them is accurate or relevant. Have I missed one? LOL man I wouldn't be surprised. You're so all over the place with all your stories that now you're trying to blame it on other people! Get outta here. (literally. It's my thread xD) You didn't even try to clear things up or send any links yourself if you really had the slightest order in your thoughts.
Girl Bye.

Ps: I'll stop quoting when you stop replying and contradicting yourself. Recover well xoxo

Word of advice to everyone. Don't get easily manipulated on forums like this one. Unless you see the testimony of the person who underwent the procedure, please refrain from naively believing random stories reported by other people. (like the French girl story that I'm yet to get the link to xD) Simple as that. And it's the least one can do 'cause even these testimonies can be fake!


----------



## maybebaby1980

Odoll said:


> Wow. Dumb. Loud. Wrong? The amount of class you have is on another level! A low one of course.
> Sweetie, I'm not on that kakao group so unlike you I won't speculate on what goes on there. I specifically said "AND DOCUMENTED" because you haven't shared any detail about your experience with us HERE, and it's something you said so yourself LOL.
> 
> I quoted aaaall the stories you brought up to prove to you that NONE of them is accurate or relevant. Have I missed one? LOL you're all over the place with all your stories that now you're trying to blame it on other people! Get outta here. (literally. It's my thread xD) You didn't even try to clear things up or send any links yourself if you really had the slightest order in your thoughts.
> Girl Bye.
> 
> Ps: I'll stop quoting when you stop replying and contradicting yourself. Recover well xoxo



Meh.

I am a few weeks post-op from 2 Jaw at TFD. Those within the kao kao 2 Jaw community (which I am in) know who I am. You're not in it so I imagine that makes no sense to you. And as stated your posts are of no interest.

Dumb and wrong.

Poor that.


----------



## Odoll

maybebaby1980 said:


> Meh.
> 
> I am a few weeks post-op from 2 Jaw at TFD. Those within the kao kao 2 Jaw community (which I am in) know who I am. You're not in it so I imagine that makes no sense to you. And as stated your posts are of no interest.
> 
> Dumb and wrong.
> 
> Poor that.


Blah blah blah. Didn't you update your block list? xD


----------



## maybebaby1980

Odoll said:


> Blah blah blah. Didn't you update your block list? xD



Let me do it now....

Good luck with your 'two jaw revision' lmao. You'll need it.


----------



## Odoll

We all do, and if you had surgery, you do too. That "lmao" is of bad taste to everyone on here.


----------



## gqwiththesteez

maybebaby1980 said:


> Let me do it now....
> 
> Good luck with your 'two jaw revision' lmao. You'll need it.


I am still waiting for the botched pics for two-jaw / v-line on real self, not another purse forum thread with pictures of titanium plates that do no justice. Please. share.


----------



## Barabashka

maybebaby1980 said:


> I've pmed you the link to the group chat to discuss two jaw and v line.


Hi, could you pm me kakotalk of tfd, pls


----------



## marshypeep

gqwiththesteez said:


> I am still waiting for the botched pics for two-jaw / v-line on real self, not another purse forum thread with pictures of titanium plates that do no justice. Please. share.


I don't know if I'm thinking of the same post but I remember finding some stories on this forum about botched jobs with links to Realself for full reviews, but when I clicked on the link it 'didn't exist'. Keep in mind Realself deletes negative reviews A LOT (or at least used to). So that might be why no receipts have been provided


----------



## gqwiththesteez

marshypeep said:


> I don't know if I'm thinking of the same post but I remember finding some stories on this forum about botched jobs with links to Realself for full reviews, but when I clicked on the link it 'didn't exist'. Keep in mind Realself deletes negative reviews A LOT (or at least used to). So that might be why no receipts have been provided


Again, do you have proof of realself deleting reviews? I actually researched about this one myself.  I want to hear some of your factual insight.


----------



## marshypeep

gqwiththesteez said:


> Again, do you have proof of realself deleting reviews? I actually researched about this one myself.  I want to hear some of your factual insight.



I saw a giant master post on reddit (either the trans sub or the plastic surgery sub, I forget which) that I'd need to dig up again that had a bunch of stuff on censorship and deletion. But here is one I did find



Spoiler: Thread









I also see complaints a lot about a past admin named Angie who would attack users for bad reviews, but as far as I know she is no longer on the real self team. Maybe things have improved. I don't know.

But again, I recall clicking links to botched surgery reviews to realself on TPF and them 404'ing. I figure it was either realself or maybe clinics contacting patients to request takedowns, which I know some surgeons do.

I know that probably isn't "factual" enough or a satisfactory answer though. If one thing's for certain though, realself is full of fakes, that much is true. I haven't been on this forum long enough to know exactly what stories people are referring to (and it's a pretty big one at that) so I can't really provide anything beyond that. Sorry if that's not enough. But I don't really want to turn this into a giant back and forth about real self either. Whether people want to trust TFD based on this ongoing argument is up to them really.

That said though, I understand the frustration. I notice times on the forum where people will ask for info and people will not provide or ignore it. Which sucks because all of us are just trying to make the smartest decision on our faces...


----------



## gmcnm19

Did you have your decision? I'm also considering EU and TFD


----------



## gmcnm19

Cookie132 said:


> EU is the only place I would ever get double jaw surgery. I did facial contouring there (zygoma and vline) with zero complications. I do believe other surgeons might be able to get similar results aesthetically, but my main concern is safety (especially with nerves) and for that, Dr. Kim is the only surgeon I'd consider.
> 
> And no, not sponsored and I have zero affiliation with the surgery center...other than the fact that I did get surgery there, lol.


There are 2 surgeons at EU, Dr Kim and Dr Shin. Should I insist having it done with Dr Kim only?


----------



## gmcnm19

Cookie132 said:


> Thank you! I did consult with a few other clinics, including TFD, Cooki, and DA. I went with EU because the surgeon was an oral and maxillofacial surgeon, rather than a regular plastic surgeon. I have family members in the medical field that came with me, and they felt going to a specialist was the safest option. I know nerve damage is often a huge issue post facial surgery, so this was important to me. I did consider getting double jaw surgery at the same time, but decided I'd rather just do invisalign because my bite wasn't too extreme of a case.


I thought Dr Lee at TFD is also an oral and maxillofacial surgeon?


----------



## Cookie132

gmcnm19 said:


> I thought Dr Lee at TFD is also an oral and maxillofacial surgeon?


He is, I said that in reference mainly to the other clinics I visited, most of which had plastic surgeons rather than oral/maxillofacial surgeons. I felt more comfortable with EU in the end, based on my consultation experience and the before and afters.


----------



## gmcnm19

Cookie132 said:


> He is, I said that in reference mainly to the other clinics I visited, most of which had plastic surgeons rather than oral/maxillofacial surgeons. I felt more comfortable with EU in the end, based on my consultation experience and the before and afters.


how long after your face to face consultation did you have the surgery? I'm wondering if I can do everything during 1 visit to Seoul only...


----------



## Odoll

I haven't settled on a clinic yet. All of them listened to my concern and offered a diagnosis.
TFD in particular was very proactive in their treatment proposal. Even though I had one seating with him, the amount of attention Dr Lee gives is impressive. He always kept in touch to answer my questions and adapt his plan according to my requests.

As for the other clinics, I met with both doctors twice. But even though the consultations were very informative, either their rather very systematic financial department or the stiff staff at the desk, always ruins your comfortableness and trust in the clinic and makes you wonder about the postop process when you have no energy left in you.

But if I had to rank the clinics in terms of the time the main doctor has spent in diagnosing/working on a treatment plan specific to my case, I would say:
1- TFD
2- Everm
3- EU
Surgeons have very tight schedules so I really appreciated the exchanges with all 3 surgeons.

Plus, when you go consult with clinics like Everm & EU where the doctor doesn't speak much English, between expressing what you want... waiting for the translator/consultant to pass it on to the doctor... hearing the doctor's response... then finally understanding it from the translator/consultant... it takes twice the amount of time. So please bear that in mind even if you have a well-prepared list of questions, and especially if that list is long or requires going into more details.
Ask for a second consultation if you have to. 

There are very few helpful online reviews for double jaw surgery on these clinics so it's hard to decide. If this helps, I came across many detailed Japanese reviews for Everm (more than Korean ones). Just check out twitter.

Also, someone brought  to my attention that some clinics use non-absorbable alar cinch suture while others do absorbable ones.
Does anybody have any information on this?


----------



## wishingstar

gmcnm19 said:


> There are 2 surgeons at EU, Dr Kim and Dr Shin. Should I insist having it done with Dr Kim only?



Does anyone know if either Dr Kim or Dr Shin at EU speaks English?  For such an important surgery, I'm super nervous about depending on a translator and things literally getting lost in translation. Would love to hear how everyone's experiences were with communication with these 2 surgeons at EU Dental.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Odoll

wishingstar said:


> Does anyone know if either Dr Kim or Dr Shin at EU speaks English?  For such an important surgery, I'm super nervous about depending on a translator and things literally getting lost in translation. Would love to hear how everyone's experiences were with communication with these 2 surgeons at EU Dental.  Thanks in advance!


 I don’t know about Dr Shin but Dr Kim speaks very little English and it’s best to get the help of their consultant who can do all the translating. He was able sometimes to pick up a few words and understand a whole question in English based on the context, and as a result even answer in English with a few keywords. But 90% of the conversation relied on the consultant who was very helpful.

The Everm consultation on the other hand was 100% translated.
TFD was 100% in English.


----------



## teddy_

Anyone having double jaw this spring? Which quotes did you get from TFD, ID, EU and others?


----------



## Jessicala

teddy_ said:


> Anyone having double jaw this spring? Which quotes did you get from TFD, ID, EU and others?


Around 10 k for tfd


----------



## pepperyspice

I've been in touch with all three and then some, so far leaning towards everm. i messaged some older posters and everyone seemed pretty happy. plus i like their eye for aesthetics and face shape.  Only gripe was their kakao was a bit tricky to dig up whereas the other ones were easier to find. here it is in case anyone else was trying to find it as well. http://pf.kakao.com/_dlixfj


----------



## Odoll

pepperyspice said:


> I've been in touch with all three and then some, so far leaning towards everm. i messaged some older posters and everyone seemed pretty happy. plus i like their eye for aesthetics and face shape.  Only gripe was their kakao was a bit tricky to dig up whereas the other ones were easier to find. here it is in case anyone else was trying to find it as well. http://pf.kakao.com/_dlixfj


I've been keeping my options open as well looking into other more-local clinics like JUM and ALLSO but i'm having trouble finding recent reviews about them.


----------



## gmcnm19

Odoll said:


> I've been keeping my options open as well looking into other more-local clinics like JUM and ALLSO but i'm having trouble finding recent reviews about them.


I can't understand a thing on Everm website. Do you have their b&a for square jaw and zygoma? Will go there for f2f consultation though. Do you have Jum Kakao ID?


----------



## wishingstar

Do EU Dental and EverM also use computer imaging / computer prediction once you get your CT scans in order to show you the predicted result of your double jaw surgery in advance?


----------



## Odoll

wishingstar said:


> Do EU Dental and EverM also use computer imaging / computer prediction once you get your CT scans in order to show you the predicted result of your double jaw surgery in advance?


They both use Morpheus 3D.


gmcnm19 said:


> I can't understand a thing on Everm website. Do you have their b&a for square jaw and zygoma? Will go there for f2f consultation though. Do you have Jum Kakao ID?


Grab your phone and use the Google translator camera
I don't know about about their kakao but I found this.


----------



## pepperyspice

wishingstar said:


> Do EU Dental and EverM also use computer imaging / computer prediction once you get your CT scans in order to show you the predicted result of your double jaw surgery in advance?



EverM according to their staff uses photos and CT scans and can do something called Morpheus simulation, but they said you need to give advanced noticed and their may be more time needed to get a technician to do it.

I looked up what that morpheus machine is here: 

Also, here are B &A pics, not easy to find on their site. I put some notes on the bottom on how to see more.
















To View Photos First Login:
http://www.everm.net/member/login.php

You can use facebook or kakao to login.

Then click over to B & A pages

http://www.everm.net/08_community/community02.php
http://www.everm.net/08_community/community01.php


----------



## Jessicala

pepperyspice said:


> EverM according to their staff uses photos and CT scans and can do something called Morpheus simulation, but they said you need to give advanced noticed and their may be more time needed to get a technician to do it.
> 
> I looked up what that morpheus machine is here:
> 
> Also, here are B &A pics, not easy to find on their site. I put some notes on the bottom on how to see more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To View Photos First Login:
> http://www.everm.net/member/login.php
> 
> You can use facebook or kakao to login.
> 
> Then click over to B & A pages
> 
> http://www.everm.net/08_community/community02.php
> http://www.everm.net/08_community/community01.php



Looks so good omg


----------



## Odoll

pepperyspice said:


> EverM according to their staff uses photos and CT scans and can do something called Morpheus simulation, but they said you need to give advanced noticed and their may be more time needed to get a technician to do it.
> 
> I looked up what that morpheus machine is here:
> 
> Also, here are B &A pics, not easy to find on their site. I put some notes on the bottom on how to see more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To View Photos First Login:
> http://www.everm.net/member/login.php
> 
> You can use facebook or kakao to login.
> 
> Then click over to B & A pages
> 
> http://www.everm.net/08_community/community02.php
> http://www.everm.net/08_community/community01.php



the video covers only the tissue (skin) changes. You have to keep in mind that jaw surgery is bone surgery, which means that you can't model bone by modeling the skin. It's the opposite. The most interesting part was seeing the surgeon model the bone (move your jaws) and then seeing what the aesthetic outcome was gonna look like.
That said, tissue changes are generally hard to predict but the simulation gives you an idea of your overall post-op facial structure.


----------



## konose

Has anyone paid for consultation? Isn't it always free?


----------



## Odoll

konose said:


> Has anyone paid for consultation? Isn't it always free?


Consultations aren't free in the aforementioned clinics


----------



## konose

Odoll said:


> Consultations aren't free in the aforementioned clinics


Thank you.


----------



## lanabananas

Odoll said:


> Consultations aren't free in the aforementioned clinics


How much do they charge for consultations?


----------



## Alythejelly

maybebaby1980 said:


> I've pmed you the link to the group chat to discuss two jaw and v line.



Appreciate it if you could send me the link ^^


----------



## Odoll

It's crazy how I came to this forum looking for answers and all I got was questions (and promotional false advice)



lanabananas said:


> How much do they charge for consultations?


I am against sharing quotes and I don't think it benefits us as patients to do so.
Many promoters are keeping an eye on forums like this one, and when they see prices from other clinics higher than their clinic's price, they raise theirs. 
I suggest you get in touch with them directly. Consultation fees are provided to you from the start.


----------



## Ellegiselle7

Odoll said:


> They both use Morpheus 3D.
> 
> Grab your phone and use the Google translator camera
> I don't know about about their kakao but I found this.



Do you guys have everm's istagram account or site??? I can't find a thing...


----------



## DesperateReborn

konose said:


> Has anyone paid for consultation? Isn't it always free?


Zeah quote me 100,000won for consultation. 
Is it too much? I've heard others only charge half of it.


----------



## gmcnm19

DesperateReborn said:


> Zeah quote me 100,000won for consultation.
> Is it too much? I've heard others only charge half of it.


I paid 30.000 krw at tfd and eu, 50.000 krw at jum. Everm charged 60.000krw for 2 hours of interpreter and no consultation fee.


----------



## konose

DesperateReborn said:


> Zeah quote me 100,000won for consultation.
> Is it too much? I've heard others only charge half of it.


It sounds a lot compare to the quotes gmcnm19 got.


----------



## DesperateReborn

teddy_ said:


> Anyone having double jaw this spring? Which quotes did you get from TFD, ID, EU and others?


Do you mean the coming spring?
I am planning to have double jaw in Feb or Mar .
Still saving money. Are you gonna do it at that time?


----------



## teddy_

DesperateReborn said:


> Do you mean the coming spring?
> I am planning to have double jaw in Feb or Mar .
> Still saving money. Are you gonna do it at that time?


Hey! Yep, probably March 2020. Have you started consulting with clinics?


----------



## DesperateReborn

teddy_ said:


> Hey! Yep, probably March 2020. Have you started consulting with clinics?


Not yet. Just got some quotations from several clinics and plastic surgery hospital, also some private translators. 
u?


----------



## Odoll

gmcnm19 said:


> I paid 30.000 krw at tfd and eu, 50.000 krw at jum. Everm charged 60.000krw for 2 hours of interpreter and no consultation fee.


Except for the translation fee, I got completely different consultation prices, just saying...
And no the Everm consultation wasn't "free" and included scans, photos, and exchange with surgeon of course.

What were your impressions after the JUM consultation?



Ellegiselle7 said:


> Do you guys have everm's istagram account or site??? I can't find a thing...


 IG: https://www.instagram.com/evermdental_/
Their website's in the bio


----------



## gmcnm19

Odoll said:


> Except for the translation fee, I got completely different consultation prices, just saying...
> And no the Everm consultation wasn't "free" and included scans, photos, and exchange with surgeon of course.
> 
> What were your impressions after the JUM consultation?
> 
> IG: https://www.instagram.com/evermdental_/
> Their website's in the bio



That's weird.. I thought consultation fees are the same. Anyway, Dr Lee at JUM seems very attentive to details. He's a bit intimidating (??) a bit but lol but I liked the consultation. Actually he's one of the 2 that I'm considering for surgery.


----------



## teddy_

DesperateReborn said:


> Not yet. Just got some quotations from several clinics and plastic surgery hospital, also some private translators.
> u?


Yep, consulted with ID, TFD and EU. A lot of things to consider, I think it will be more clear after consultation in person.


----------



## gmcnm19

teddy_ said:


> Yep, consulted with ID, TFD and EU. A lot of things to consider, I think it will be more clear after consultation in person.


I'll go in January 2020. What are your thoughts after consultation?


----------



## teddy_

gmcnm19 said:


> I'll go in January 2020. What are your thoughts after consultation?


Online consultation was kinda same, so I don't have any priorities now based on whatsapp chatting  I'm gonna wait and get real consultation with a doctor before making a decision. But I'll book consultation with all of them.


----------



## wishingstar

gmcnm19 said:


> That's weird.. I thought consultation fees are the same. Anyway, Dr Lee at JUM seems very attentive to details. He's a bit intimidating (??) a bit but lol but I liked the consultation. Actually he's one of the 2 that I'm considering for surgery.


Does Dr. Lee at JUM speak fluently English? What was the communication like?


----------



## gmcnm19

wishingstar said:


> Does Dr. Lee at JUM speak fluently English? What was the communication like?


He does speak English. I can discuss directly with him however not that fluent (compared to Dr. Lee at TFD for example). However communication was very clear. The front desk staff have limited English, but the manager who quoted me after the consultation doesn't really speak English at all. We used translate app to communicate lol


----------



## Xanaan

what Jessicala said is Correct! At the Face Dental, the atmosphere of the clinic is just another level. The place is spotless! A lot of white and white marble situation going on. Smells is like a million buck - even in the toilet. That reed diffuser must've costed a fortune! Dental chairs and equipment were advanced and brand new. Staff attitude, especially the one the one that gave me the run down of the treatment/price. Definitely, not like other clinics that are run factory style, quote you an outrageous price and push you to make a decision STAT.  

I got here two days ago, and so far, I checked out The Face Dental and Faceline to see if double Jaw surgery or ASO is good option for me to treat protruded mouth and botched dental situation I got going. Eventually, I'll be writing a lengthy post about my experience, but in short let me tell you this, if you interested in getting Oral and/r maxillofacial surgery make sure TFD is on your list!!!! 

What you read about Dr. Lee is mostly accurate. You can directly consulate with him via messenger and he will answer all your questions and injuries. During consultation, you will come to notice how good of a listener he is! He has this calm and patient demeanor, and good command of the english language to explain things thoroughly. His prices are 30% less than other known clinics. The only things I found annoying in the clinic was one of the receptionist. Wasn't quit sure if she was having hard time that day or that was just her personality.  She looked the youngest, but she was acting kinda like those annoying unties the mummer and whine every-time they are asked get up or do something. I could hear her sigh and speak to herself through her lips throughout the whole time. Other than that, I was nervous and scared before going but all that went away after I visited the office and met with the doctor. 

As for faceline, STAY AWAY unless you want to pay more just because of the name... I mean, the one positive thing I can give this place is the fact, I was able to get an appointment in a short notice. The night before going, I came across a  website called ....... in which I was able to make an appointment for the next day. There was no specific time in the option given, so I chose the morning and decided to show up at 9:45 to see my luck. I came in the and entrance is grand. I walk to the receptionist and because she couldn't speak english, she called someone by the name Emily over the phone to talk to me. I talked to Emily and explained that i made an appointment online and I'd like consultation. She said, we can speak over the phone as she had another appointment at 10. I thought to myself that I should be grateful if they are willing to do this in short notice as I honestly thought she was busy. As soon as I explained I need a consultation for double Jaw and ASO, she jumped and said " I will come down now". I was like what? I guess I'm a big fish now! Can you make it any more obvious? already RED flag. I paid 30 ($30) for x-ray and 200,000 WON ($168) for consultation with the orthodontist. Unlike TDF' treatment plan, Faceline suggested I do the surgery *first* and *fast* and then my dental issues. They insisted I commit and pay for the wafer now and schedule the surgery STAT and quoting price was like + 10,000,000 WON more than what I got from the TFD. 

Beside pricing, examination room of the dental office on the other flour was like nothing like the entrance. I swear even in Kenya, I've not come across this poor hygienic situation in a dental examination room. I had two people over my head so I couldn't take more photos than the one which I will share, but just know this, the counters, the equipment, where the equipment are hanged, to the ceiling had red/brownish stains on them that could possibly be even blood. I felt so disgusting and just faked my way out of the office. 

Stay Tuned! and if anyone is here lets connect. I will be her another 2+ weeks


----------



## Moonlove123

maybebaby1980 said:


> I've pmed you the link to the group chat to discuss two jaw and v line.



hello im interested in doing jaw surgery too. I am doing my research now as there are so many ps clinics In korea. Could u pls add me to the group chat too? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Odoll

Xanaan said:


> what Jessicala said is Correct! At the Face Dental, the atmosphere of the clinic is just another level. The place is spotless! A lot of white and white marble situation going on. Smells is like a million buck - even in the toilet. That reed diffuser must've costed a fortune! Dental chairs and equipment were advanced and brand new. Staff attitude, especially the one the one that gave me the run down of the treatment/price. Definitely, not like other clinics that are run factory style, quote you an outrageous price and push you to make a decision STAT.
> 
> I got here two days ago, and so far, I checked out The Face Dental and Faceline to see if double Jaw surgery or ASO is good option for me to treat protruded mouth and botched dental situation I got going. Eventually, I'll be writing a lengthy post about my experience, but in short let me tell you this, if you interested in getting Oral and/r maxillofacial surgery make sure TFD is on your list!!!!
> 
> What you read about Dr. Lee is mostly accurate. You can directly consulate with him via messenger and he will answer all your questions and injuries. During consultation, you will come to notice how good of a listener he is! He has this calm and patient demeanor, and good command of the english language to explain things thoroughly. His prices are 30% less than other known clinics. The only things I found annoying in the clinic was one of the receptionist. Wasn't quit sure if she was having hard time that day or that was just her personality.  She looked the youngest, but she was acting kinda like those annoying unties the mummer and whine every-time they are asked get up or do something. I could hear her sigh and speak to herself through her lips throughout the whole time. Other than that, I was nervous and scared before going but all that went away after I visited the office and met with the doctor.
> 
> As for faceline, STAY AWAY unless you want to pay more just because of the name... I mean, the one positive thing I can give this place is the fact, I was able to get an appointment in a short notice. The night before going, I came across a  website called ....... in which I was able to make an appointment for the next day. There was no specific time in the option given, so I chose the morning and decided to show up at 9:45 to see my luck. I came in the and entrance is grand. I walk to the receptionist and because she couldn't speak english, she called someone by the name Emily over the phone to talk to me. I talked to Emily and explained that i made an appointment online and I'd like consultation. She said, we can speak over the phone as she had another appointment at 10. I thought to myself that I should be grateful if they are willing to do this in short notice as I honestly thought she was busy. As soon as I explained I need a consultation for double Jaw and ASO, she jumped and said " I will come down now". I was like what? I guess I'm a big fish now! Can you make it any more obvious? already RED flag. I paid 30 ($30) for x-ray and 200,000 WON ($168) for consultation with the orthodontist. Unlike TDF' treatment plan, Faceline suggested I do the surgery *first* and *fast* and then my dental issues. They insisted I commit and pay for the wafer now and schedule the surgery STAT and quoting price was like + 10,000,000 WON more than what I got from the TFD.
> 
> Beside pricing, examination room of the dental office on the other flour was like nothing like the entrance. I swear even in Kenya, I've not come across this poor hygienic situation in a dental examination room. I had two people over my head so I couldn't take more photos than the one which I will share, but just know this, the counters, the equipment, where the equipment are hanged, to the ceiling had red/brownish stains on them that could possibly be even blood. I felt so disgusting and just faked my way out of the office.
> 
> Stay Tuned! and if anyone is here lets connect. I will be her another 2+ weeks
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610364


Face Line was already a NO-NO for me, but I never thought it'd be THIS bad. Yikes!


----------



## PurseblogMember

maybebaby1980 said:


> Regen has bad reviews for two jaw.
> 
> If you want real reviews join kao kao or talk to people who have actually gone to Korea.



Can you or anyone else please PM me the kakao group please? 

I’ve really been wanting to get a mini v-line and was looking at TFD. I’ve consulted with them through kakao but would love to see more reviews from actual, real people!


----------



## Enlighten99

Stay away from Dr. Oh at Regen he’s not even an oromaxillofacial surgeon he’s a plastic surgeon


----------



## KingD

@maybebaby1980 hi. May I know the kakao group for the djs? Thanks


----------



## Daffa

maybebaby1980 said:


> I've pmed you the link to the group chat to discuss two jaw and v line.


Hi can I get the group link as well ?


----------



## des07

maybebaby1980 said:


> A girl on here did her first two jaw surgery in France and it got botched. She did her revision surgery with Dr Lee in Korea.


May i know whic


maybebaby1980 said:


> A girl on here did her first two jaw surgery in France and it got botched. She did her revision surgery with Dr Lee in Korea.


may i knkw which clinic is mr.lee i need a revision DJS aftr got botched from my first DJS please help


----------



## des07

des07 said:


> May i know whic
> 
> may i knkw which clinic is mr.lee i need a revision DJS aftr got botched from my first DJS please help


Can you help me guys for clinic
For revision DJS i got botched


----------



## kellymarvela

maybebaby1980 said:


> I've pmed you the link to the group chat to discuss two jaw and v line.


Hello, can i get the link to the group?cause i have a plan this year to do DJS with V line so i need much info


----------



## Jessicala

des07 said:


> May i know whic
> 
> may i knkw which clinic is mr.lee i need a revision DJS aftr got botched from my first DJS please help


Dont go to dr lee from tfd he is butcher too..


----------



## currytrees

may I also get a link? @maybebaby1980


----------



## des07

Jessicala said:


> Dont go to dr lee from tfd he is butcher too..


Why what happened have you been in face dental?


----------



## Jessicala

des07 said:


> Why what happened have you been in face dental?


Yes for double jaw and vline and it’s a mess.. I have to get revision and I’m traumatized by my experience there..
Nurses were very rude and he had to do a second surgery on me because I was not able to close my mouth..
Anesthesia was also very difficult, I was not able to sleep during two weeks.
And now I’m not able to breath correctly


----------



## zennyj

Can someone also PM me the kakao group?


----------



## sunflowers777

I had the zygoma reduction and jaw sx at the EU dental with Dr.Shin and had a wonderful experience.

I did extensive research prior to committing to the surgery as I knew that it would be a big operation. My top choice for the clinics was between TFD and EU. After going to multiple websites to read threads, watch videos, and read about other people's experiences I knew that EU was my top choice (my top priorities looking for clinics were SAFETY!! and natural results). After the online consultation and proceeding to secure a surgery date I bought my ticket to Korea. 

I arrived at EU and had my X-rays and CT scans done for my face as well as lab work. After meeting with the consultant to discuss my aesthetic goals, I then met with Dr. Shin to further discuss the surgical plan. He was very honest and offered his opinion on a surgical plan that would both deliver to my expectations while still looking proportionate and natural.

About three days after the initial in-person consultation and lab test, I had my surgery. After the surgery, I wasn’t able to drink water for four hours. The pain from the surgery wasn’t too bad, but I was very nauseous from waking up from the anesthesia. As for the aftercare that first night, the overnight nurse was very caring and made sure to stay with me when I was dry heaving from nausea. Afterward, the nurse instructed me to change out the ice pack every couple of hours for the rest of the night. 

Dr. Shin disinfected my mouth the next day and I left EU. I ended up getting very swollen on days 2-3 and it was super uncomfortable, but the swelling slowly decreased day by day after that. I was able to drink Ensure and eat soft foods such as porridge and soup over the next week. I had my outer zygoma stitches removed on day 7 and my oral stitches removed a few days later. After about 6 months my face became so natural and the majority of the swelling went away. Even my family forgets that I ever had the surgery done. I’m very grateful that the results are natural face line and no nerve damage. That was a big fear of mine going into surgery. I had a bit of numbness in my cheeks and on one side of my face immediately after surgery, but all the sensation has returned since the surgery.

In August I am going back to remove my pins as the closing chapter of my jaw surgery journey! I’d highly recommend EU for the great experience as well as Dr. Shin for his amazing skills and work.


----------



## kmyu

sunflowers777 said:


> I had the zygoma reduction and jaw sx at the EU dental with Dr.Shin and had a wonderful experience.
> 
> I did extensive research prior to committing to the surgery as I knew that it would be a big operation. My top choice for the clinics was between TFD and EU. After going to multiple websites to read threads, watch videos, and read about other people's experiences I knew that EU was my top choice (my top priorities looking for clinics were SAFETY!! and natural results). After the online consultation and proceeding to secure a surgery date I bought my ticket to Korea.
> 
> I arrived at EU and had my X-rays and CT scans done for my face as well as lab work. After meeting with the consultant to discuss my aesthetic goals, I then met with Dr. Shin to further discuss the surgical plan. He was very honest and offered his opinion on a surgical plan that would both deliver to my expectations while still looking proportionate and natural.
> 
> About three days after the initial in-person consultation and lab test, I had my surgery. After the surgery, I wasn’t able to drink water for four hours. The pain from the surgery wasn’t too bad, but I was very nauseous from waking up from the anesthesia. As for the aftercare that first night, the overnight nurse was very caring and made sure to stay with me when I was dry heaving from nausea. Afterward, the nurse instructed me to change out the ice pack every couple of hours for the rest of the night.
> 
> Dr. Shin disinfected my mouth the next day and I left EU. I ended up getting very swollen on days 2-3 and it was super uncomfortable, but the swelling slowly decreased day by day after that. I was able to drink Ensure and eat soft foods such as porridge and soup over the next week. I had my outer zygoma stitches removed on day 7 and my oral stitches removed a few days later. After about 6 months my face became so natural and the majority of the swelling went away. Even my family forgets that I ever had the surgery done. I’m very grateful that the results are natural face line and no nerve damage. That was a big fear of mine going into surgery. I had a bit of numbness in my cheeks and on one side of my face immediately after surgery, but all the sensation has returned since the surgery.
> 
> In August I am going back to remove my pins as the closing chapter of my jaw surgery journey! I’d highly recommend EU for the great experience as well as Dr. Shin for his amazing skills and work.


Hi! What’s your kkt id? There’s a August-September group chat with a few of people. Would be great to meet up if any of our trips overlap. Happy to add you to the group chat.


----------



## Littletoffee

kmyu said:


> Hi! What’s your kkt id? There’s a August-September group chat with a few of people. Would be great to meet up if any of our trips overlap. Happy to add you to the group chat.


Can you send me the group name? I’m planning to go in august!


----------



## kmyu

Littletoffee said:


> Can you send me the group name? I’m planning to go in august!


Thanks for DMing your id - I’ve added you


----------

